# Can superglue craze enamel paint??



## dawgnabbit (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi, all

I wonder if someone can tell me what's going on here:










The carbody and door are both aluminum, both carefully cleaned, and both painted with Valspar enamel primer and Valspar spray enamel. The door, but not the carbody, immediately crazed when I applied the color coat.


The door subassembly is a sandwich of two thin pieces of aluminum, bonded with well-cured superglue (ACC). By well-cured, I mean for ~2 yrs! The crazing started at the panel reveals, where the cured superglue is most likely to be exposed. It spread over the surface as shown within a minute. The rear surface of the door assembly did not craze.


The primer coat did not craze, only the color coat. I would have expected the primer to cover any exposed superglue. 


The only other difference between door and carbody is that I baked the primer coat on the body but not the door; but I wouldn't expect Valspar spray enamel primer and Valspar spray enamel paint to be incompatible, whether baked or no. 


Any insights you can offer into this puzzle would be much appreciated!

Thanks,

Dawg


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By dawgnabbit on 04 Mar 2010 10:35 AM 


The only other difference between door and carbody is that I baked the primer coat on the body but not the door; but I wouldn't expect Valspar spray enamel primer and Valspar spray enamel paint to be incompatible, whether baked or no. 


Any insights you can offer into this puzzle would be much appreciated!

Thanks,

Dawg 






That's very odd but it would be my guess that it was a reaction between the two paints.

-Brian


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, I'd say the super glue did you in Dawg.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd say...a paint reaction. Something in the solvents in the paint. The oven baked the solvents out of the primer on the car side. But the separately painted door must have had some solvent left in it that the paint solvent activated...and then it crazed. 

ORRRRRRRR....If the paint on the door was thicker (because you were working on edges of the panels) then you can get an orange peel situation because there's paint solvent trapped UNDER the most exterior paint film...and as it gets out (evaporates), it creates the crazed/orange peel look. However, I would have expected to see some orange peel on the side of the car body then. 

So my vote is for case 1...the primer on the door wasn't really dry.


----------



## dawgnabbit (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, guys.

Mike, I think you're right about the primer not being completely dry; I scraped off the crazing and it felt a bit "gummy." Where the paint wasn't crazed, it was stuck down really tight. Shoulda baked the doors too, I guess.


Also, I did a fairly unscientific experiment: on scrap aluminum, I spread some superglue, set it with accelerator, and sprayed on a coat of Valspar enamel. It did NOT craze immediately like the doors did. If not the superglue and not the paint, must have been the primer.


I always appreciate the help I get when I ask questions here.









Dawg

P.S. I'm rebaking the whole mess now, prior to repainting. If something else goes south on me, I'll be back...


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I agree it is a paint action problem. Might be between the primer and the finish paint. Did Super Glue get all over the door?


----------



## dawgnabbit (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi, JJ

No, superglue did not get all over the door, just between the sandwiched pieces.

Dawg


----------

